# Furacão Oscar



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 15:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 15:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 19:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 14:12)




----------



## Éire (31 Out 2018 às 21:28)

Oscar não é mais furação, mas ainda tem vento de força-furação. O post-tropical storm está a mover para o nordeste a 30 nós (56 kph) e vai passar entre a Escócia e a Islândia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## Éire (3 Nov 2018 às 17:26)

Ex-Oscar hoje. Trouxe chuva e vento moderato (rajadas de 87 kph) ao litoral noroeste da Irlanda mas ainda 84 kph aquí perto de Dublin.


----------



## Éire (3 Nov 2018 às 18:30)

Ventos ASCAT às 11.42.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 18:33)

O ex-Oscar a NW da Irlanda...


----------

